# Walleye tournament June 28



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Can you give more specifics about the layout of the tourney, rules etc.
And what is this organization????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Erie here is what we have so far. This tournament is being put on by the PC fullbackers. A club that supports the PC football team. This tournament is sponsored by bud light, The Bait House River Bar, Zink Calls, and Richs Drive Thru. Based on a 20 boat registration, 1st place $3000, 2nd place $1500, 3rd place $500. Registration fee is $500 per boat and rules meeting will be that morning at 7:00 am at The Bait House. Weigh in is between 5-6. We will weigh 4 largest fish. NO TROLLING. Live entertainment and food will be provided at the weigh in with a cash bar for all drinks. We want everyone to just have fun which is why the cost per boat is low. We are still finalizing our fliers and will be posting soon. Any other questions?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Did I read that right.....NO TROLLING? 

Sorry I will not be fishing this one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

No trolling in an Erie walleye tournament??? Is that common? (Please excuse the ignorance, I'm a bass fisherman, but my grandfather used to "hold his own" in the walleye crowd. Just never heard of a "no trolling" walleye tournament...)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes there are no troll tourneys. 

Todd I assume crew size limitations and fishing area limitations? 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

@toddparker personal message me or email me at [email protected] I would like to talk more about this tournament with you...thanks!


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

No ignorance at all. We want a fair tourney and if some boats are unable to troll then they might as well hand over $500 and go home. Boca, no limit on crew size or area limitations. If you take 2 out on a runabout or 8 on a sportcraft it's still $500 per boat. We want people to have fun. And we are going on a good faith policy. We are not going to have people on boats or anything like that. If you aren't interested in fishing this tourney thats fine, but please don't slam it for no trolling. Already have 2 boats that decided to enter because of that restriction. I will answer all PMs that you send me. Again, this should be finalized in the next week or so. And I will have all contact info posted. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

toddparker said:


> No ignorance at all. We want a fair tourney and if some boats are unable to troll then they might as well hand over $500 and go home. Boca, no limit on crew size or area limitations. If you take 2 out on a runabout or 8 on a sportcraft it's still $500 per boat. We want people to have fun. And we are going on a good faith policy. We are not going to have people on boats or anything like that. If you aren't interested in fishing this tourney thats fine, but please don't slam it for no trolling. Already have 2 boats that decided to enter because of that restriction. I will answer all PMs that you send me. Again, this should be finalized in the next week or so. And I will have all contact info posted. Thanks.


I personally like the no trolling idea. (Once again, I have no stake in this) I used to HATE when my pap would break out the boards or mount the down riggers.... but, time spent is time they can't take away.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

On second thought it sounds like a good cause and a challenge. Im in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just FYI- 500 is probably the most expensive tourney on the lake, most are 250 and under. I wish you luck in getting guys to participate, the casting idea is cool and you should generate some interest from the casters out west.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Carp, glad you're in board. We will have fliers printed by the end of the week. We will be pushing the tournament at the fullbackers wild game feed next Saturday. I apologize to those that believe $500 is too much but please keep in mind that this is a fundraiser and will be a great time.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Are you going to go by weight or length?


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

4 fish total weight


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like a very cool tournament/fundraiser I like the idea of a no trolling set up.. 
1. it evens the playing field dramatically 
2. you wont have boats running 12 rods while another boat only runs 4 
3. you will limit the field to what they can fish with.

Sounds super cool 
I will be checking my schedual for this date to see if we will be a part of this.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Our goal for a first year tournament is 20 boats. We will split 50% of all registration fees with the top 3 finishers. So if we have 20 boats exactly, 1st place wins $3,000, 2nd $1500, and 3rd $500. We will have coffee and donuts at the morning check in and will provide food and live music at weigh in. Cash bar for all drinks. I'll just post my phone number on here so none of you have to pm me. Call or text anytime. 419-618-0427.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I think your tournament and cause is a great idea.

I read in 6 - 10 years from now that up to 25% of public schools will no longer offer sports due to expense. Are you kidding me! In some areas Sports are the only reason some students attend school. Coaches can be great influences...This is a very good cause.

Drifting is a challenge I haven't taken in a long, long, lonnnnnggggg time but great cause and will be talking to some friends about putting the boards away for a few days. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I had a question about the 4 fish limit. Any consideration to a larger limit such as 6 fish?

June 28th can yield great fishing and very close weights. 4 fish may require the 10-thousandths decimal place to make a decision. Albeit a great cause and the big picture is to help the football program and have fun; There can be those who scrutinize more than others and create unwanted "noise". 

I try not to ask questions w/o making a suggestion so what about a creel of 6 fish? Perhaps increasing the creel to 6 fish would mitigate the 4th decimal point decision simplifying the Top 3 and protect the host of the tournament.

In no way do I think 4 fish is less fun for the tournament - it will be a blast. 6 fish may keep the fun and simplify too. Thanks in advance for your clarification.

Best Regards,

TH


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

The 4 fish was suggested to me by local fishermen. I'm such a bad fisherman I will be lucky to catch 4 all day. The flier is on the next page. Hope to hear from a lot of you.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Todd, I do have a question. And I hope it doesn't start a controversy. What do you consider trolling? Does that mean having a motor pushing the boat while fishing? Or is drifting considered trolling?? I have gone up on Erie and the waves be strong enough to push me along that I could set up an entire trolling program and never run the kicker motor. Would that be considered trolling?? Just asking so that there would be no confusion.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Blue,
Drifting is definitely not trolling. Trolling is using a motor. I'm guessing most of the guys in the tourney will be drifting. I know we will be. We will be passing out fliers throughout the town here soon but in the mean time, feel free to ask questions and hopefully some of you will be signing up. We have 5-8 boats committed to this point.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Good morning fellas. A couple questions have come up recently. Canadian waters are NOT restricted. You can go anywhere as long as you are back in time for weigh in. Yes women can join... I know weird question but I was asked that. In fact I know 4 moms who have already booked a charter captain for the event. No, the fish do not have to be alive at weigh in. I'm not going to get into a debate about cheating because if someone wants to cheat, there is no way to stop them. I wish I could pdf this flier for print but it isn't possible. You can use the info you see on the pic to get registered or swing by richs carry out or the bait house bar for fliers. Other fliers will be at every bait, tackle shop, and boat dealer in the PC area. Again, this is a fund raiser that will be a great time, not a professional tournament. Thanks.


----------

